# Chrome squirrel



## Wasman2. (Jan 13, 2018)

Goosemanimis said:


> Looks like its gonna be a cold one. Last year was brutal.



I cannot remember the weather last year...,I thought it was okay though....about 5 yrs ago high winds, huge snow drifts and cold. I did look at the 10 day forecast....brrr. I've been scouting. Hope to pick up one more spot. 

The 22 mag is dialed in.


----------



## Wasman2. (Jan 13, 2018)

Jjbine said:


> This will be my first year. Looks like a good time. I'm going sole so would like to team up with someone. Let me know if you are interested. Thanks Jim


Niece or nephew? It's really good for the young ones, separate raffle!


----------



## walleyenut3214 (Feb 27, 2012)

Fun event...i missed last year will be there this year brrrr lol good luck guys and gals!


----------



## Wasman2. (Jan 13, 2018)

Game day!!!!!! And cold.


----------



## Wasman2. (Jan 13, 2018)

We got our limit yet we needed 2 more pounds to place in the money. Only 15 payouts this year. Great day of hunting and hanging out with my brother. I may have to come up with a nutrition plan for my squirrels next year.
The weather wasn't that bad in the woods out of the wind...

If you were there I hope you had fun, we did!


----------



## Luckystrike (Nov 28, 2004)

This was our first year in the event, had a great time, impressed by the turnout. Was also impressed with the organizers and the folks at Ed's, very well run. My 2 boys hunted and I was their chauffeur. Realized at weigh in that there is a difference between being a recreational squirrel hunter and a squirrel master. Need to figure out where I can get 10 monster foxes, not just mature run of the mill squirrels. Would love to pick the brains of a few guys in the top 15 and how they hunt. In 30 years of squirrel hunting I've never shot a limit close to the size needed to be a contender. Had a great time, will be planning for next year.


----------



## Wasman2. (Jan 13, 2018)

Luckystrike said:


> This was our first year in the event, had a great time, impressed by the turnout. Was also impressed with the organizers and the folks at Ed's, very well run. My 2 boys hunted and I was their chauffeur. Realized at weigh in that there is a difference between being a recreational squirrel hunter and a squirrel master. Need to figure out where I can get 10 monster foxes, not just mature run of the mill squirrels. Would love to pick the brains of a few guys in the top 15 and how they hunt. In 30 years of squirrel hunting I've never shot a limit close to the size needed to be a contender. Had a great time, will be planning for next year.



20 pounds seems like what it takes to get in the money. All you need is some 3 pounders! 
We have 4to 5 spots. Go between the spots. 
I think some guys hunt corn cribs or there deer feeders. 

They do run a organized event, and as you may have seen, very kid friendly. My brother and I really enjoyed the time together.


----------



## eye-sore (Jan 7, 2012)

Luckystrike said:


> This was our first year in the event, had a great time, impressed by the turnout. Was also impressed with the organizers and the folks at Ed's, very well run. My 2 boys hunted and I was their chauffeur. Realized at weigh in that there is a difference between being a recreational squirrel hunter and a squirrel master. Need to figure out where I can get 10 monster foxes, not just mature run of the mill squirrels. Would love to pick the brains of a few guys in the top 15 and how they hunt. In 30 years of squirrel hunting I've never shot a limit close to the size needed to be a contender. Had a great time, will be planning for next year.



Live trap some city squirrels then feed em fat all year


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

Wasman2. said:


> Getting ready for this hunt! Hope there is snow for it. Or at least not raining and soggy.
> 
> Put a new scope (Vortex from another rifle) on the .22 mag
> Bought some Winchester bullets, junk.... 15 duds out of 20 shots trying to zero in...
> ...


Yeah, I would have thought mechanical problem too. Glad it worked out and good luck on the hunt.


----------



## Wasman2. (Jan 13, 2018)

Anyone going this year? 

Added a new spot to our list...weather looks cold 10 days out.


----------



## walleyenut3214 (Feb 27, 2012)

Yep we will be there hope it won't be as cold as last year!


----------



## eye-sore (Jan 7, 2012)

Somebody already has it won. Hard to beat live trapped city squirrels.


----------



## Wasman2. (Jan 13, 2018)

I've hunted this tourney for the 8 years of ten. I'm hopeful that the winners (we placed 25th one year) are fair chase hunters. It is a great event, very child friendly and encouraged. I'm sure their are cheaters...as in life, I'll send a extra prayer their way. 

I've scouted and found some new land close to my other holes. I'm ready to defend my title against my big brother for being a better shot.


----------



## Wasman2. (Jan 13, 2018)

Game day, good luck if your going. Little brisk out today.


----------



## goosebandit2 (Jan 7, 2013)

I'm in just waiting for daylight. Wouldn't be to bad out if the wind would let up.


Sent from my E6810 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Wasman2. (Jan 13, 2018)

goosebandit2 said:


> I'm in just waiting for daylight. Wouldn't be to bad out if the wind would let up.
> 
> Rough day. Winds, no sun and on and off snow. Crazy conditions for us.
> 
> ...


----------



## goosebandit2 (Jan 7, 2013)

Ended up with 9, 13. Something #'s. Had fun even though it wasn't very nice out.

Sent from my E6810 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Wasman2. (Jan 13, 2018)

goosebandit2 said:


> Ended up with 9, 13. Something #'s. Had fun even though it wasn't very nice out.
> 
> No it was a rough day. Cleared up at Ed's. Lol.
> 
> Our 5 was at 9.5lbs


----------



## eye-sore (Jan 7, 2012)

What won it?


----------



## Wasman2. (Jan 13, 2018)

eye-sore said:


> What won it?


Results are posted on the FB page. 
Thought you would know since you called out the winner an trapped city squirrels. Lol.


----------

